

VL2: A Scalable and Flexible Data Center Network - coderdude
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2010/11/vl2-scalable-and-flexible-data-center.html

======
xtacy
The evaluation section (in the blog) talks about "traditional data centre
networks." What are they?

Cisco has released a data centre network design that has been out for nearly 6
years now. The design outlined in the VL2 paper is similar.

@those who operate DC networks: what does your topology look like? How do you
handle oversubscription in a fair manner? If anyone here works at Amazon,
could they shed light on fairness issues: can one VM blasting traffic using
UDP hurt another that uses vanilla TCP?

------
Nrsolis
It looks like this guy just reimplemented the worst parts of ATM (directory
lookups don't scale) without any of the good parts (predictable bandwidth
guarantees).

